# 68 GTO Hideaway headlights Installation?



## JSTBLWN (Feb 6, 2012)

I am reassembling my 68 after a full repaint it hashideaway headlights, the question is can the hideaway headlights be installed with the endura nose piece on the car, or do they go in the bumber befor installation? The nose piece is on the car now and the headlight assembly doesnt look like they will fit any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,:confused


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The headlight mechanisms are installed to the bumper before mounting the bumper to the vehicle.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I had the endurance bumper off my '68 last year for a repaint, the hide away headlights stayed in the car. If I remember there are only 4 bolts that hold the endurance to the ram brackets that bolt to the frame, you have to take the inner panels off to access them. There are a couple of small bolts that attach the hide aways to the bumper, the bumper had to be pulled out slightly to access the ones on the outside. The endure was then removed, the hideaways stayed in the car. Go to www.oldgoatcub.com to download diagrams.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

kilkm68 said:


> I had the endurance bumper off my '68 last year for a repaint, the hide away headlights stayed in the car. If I remember there are only 4 bolts that hold the endurance to the ram brackets that bolt to the frame, you have to take the inner panels off to access them. There are a couple of small bolts that attach the hide aways to the bumper, the bumper had to be pulled out slightly to access the ones on the outside. The endure was then removed, the hideaways stayed in the car. Go to www.oldgoatcub.com to download diagrams.


That's not the way these parts are supposed to be removed, but if you made it work, more power to you.

Did you remove the upper bolts that hold the bumper to the frame brackets or did you remove the bracket attaching bolts at the frame rails?

The headlight mechanisms are not attached to the core support or the fenders; they are mounted directly to the bumper. I don't understand how the hideaway mechanisms could stay on the car; the vacuum actuators and both sets of inner and outer pivot brackets are mounted directly to the bumper.

The correct service procedure for bumper removal is to disconnect the electrical and vacuum connections, then remove the 4 bolts that attach the bumper mounting brackets to the frame horns.

You also have to loosen the two clamps at the upper, outer corners of the bumper.

The bumper assembly is removed from the vehicle, then the headlight assemblies and mechanisms are removed from the bumper.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I'm not surprised, this car has had several owners and several mods. I'll take a closer look when I get back home. I just removed the valance, took the bolts out that attached the hideaways and the 4 bolts that attached the bumper to the ram brackets and removed the bumper. The actuators we're not mounted to the endura bumper. The hideaways look and work perfect although the bumper is a crappy fit with the fenders, maybe that's the problem. I'd like to see some pics of the correct factory set up if anyone has some.


----------

